# First Batch of Anodes



## Grassbur (Nov 7, 2011)

Ready for the Cell! about 28 ozt


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 7, 2011)

Lookin Good  
How soon till they go into the cell?
Please show some pics of the refining process. I like the way the crystals look 8) 
Tom C.


----------



## Grassbur (Nov 7, 2011)

niteliteone said:


> Lookin Good
> How soon till they go into the cell?
> Please show some pics of the refining process. I like the way the crystals look 8)
> Tom C.



I will put some into the cell tonight. I will take pictures and post!


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank's
Looking forward to seeing them. 8) 
Tom C.

edit spelling


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 7, 2011)

Same here! 
Now that hunting season is over for me, I'm returning to run my half gallon cell. 

Phil


----------



## Grassbur (Nov 7, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> Same here!
> Now that hunting season is over for me, I'm returning to run my half gallon cell.
> 
> Phil




Phil, I got the voltage regulator in. Tonight is the first run with it. I constructed a 1500ml cell that I will post pictures of tonight or tomorrow. 

Thanks again for all your advice. 

Chris


----------

